# Couple questions related to fuel filters for Yamaha 4 stroke



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

So I have been doing most of my own maitnence lately. I can do most everything except for the most basic thing. This may seem like a stupid question but I will ask anyways in hopes that someone has an answer.

There is a small filter under the cowling on my f40 4stroke. It is white and in the fuel line. It is about 4 inches long with squeez clamps holding on each side. I have moved the squeez clips out of the way and have tried pulling the fuel line off of each end. I cant get it to budge. I have twisted it and the fuel line will rotate around the stem of the filter but I cant get the fuel line off of the filter. Any suggestions? What does this filter do?

Also a question about the fuel water seperator. I changed mine and dumped out the fuel from the old one. There was about 2 ounces of water in that fuel. Is this something i need to worry about? Or is it something I should just periodically check?

Thanks for any help you guys can offer.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The under cowl fuel filter can be a royal pain to remove,
as it's usually in a place that won't allow access for your hands
to gain any leverage. I remove the entire hose and filter assembly from
the motor and work on the bench. That filter is the last line of defense
between the carburetor and the fuel tank.

Water in the separator, sounds like it's doing it's job.
Inspect more often, and make sure there are no leaks
letting water into your fuel tank.

previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1263485151


----------



## Peter2006 (Jul 23, 2009)

To remove the inline filter, use a pair of dikes,,,(diagonal cutters) (just getting the pervs out of the way)
Don't cut the hose, just use them for leverage against the filter.
As for the water, yes be concerned. Water in the tank will eventually gel and phase separate if you are running E10.
Yamaha recommends a 10 micron filter and do not reuse after dumping.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, I might go and try applying some more force to the little filter. I can remove the hose completely on one side but the other side goes into the rigging hose and there is not a disconnect. 
I am not reusing the blue 10micron filter, I replaced it. 
I should check it more often. The motor was running a little rough the other day which is what prompted me to look there. 
The boat is garage kept which helps control the temps which minimizes the condensation. Seems like without E10 we would all be living drama free. I worry every time I go to the gas station. I havn't seen anywhere around me that sells straight gas.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I replaced mine by grabbing the filter and using a small screwdriver to pry open the hose to break the tension and then I was able to twist it out. The hose will stick again once you replace it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Well no luck with the little filter. I will try the screwdriver method. 
The biggest problem is that my average size hands might as well be bear paws tryign to squeeze in to the tiny spaces in this motor. Changing the bottom spark plug took an act of god. No wonder they charge so much to work on these things!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok I can claim victory over the little filter!
I was actually pretty easy. I was able to get it without removing hoses or anything like that.
I used a baby flat head screwdriver like suggested and inserted it past the lip on the post of the filter. From there it slipped right off.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats...hoses will stick when clamped and just need to break the "sticky"


----------

